# Pacchetti masked o presunti tali [FAQ] [Risolto]

## nonsoniente

non ditemi leggi i manuali... vedi quel forum... No tanto non funzionerebbe sono ritardato di natura...

Ho alcuni programmi, tra cui per dirne uno openc6, che mi dice che sono masked ma non sono presenti nel file /usr/portage/packet.mask come faccio ad installare questi pacchetti???????????????????????''

ciaoz

edit Shev: messo un titolo più esplicativo

----------

## doom.it

i pacchetti sono masked in 2 modi (afaik)

1. con l'indicazione dell'architettura che li supporta: x86 significa che lo puoi installare su architettura x86 in modo "sicuro", ~x86 significa la stessa cosa, ma in modo instabile, quindi per poter usare un pacchetto cosi segnato devi dare il comando 

ACCEPT="~x86" emerge pacchetto

2. tramite il file /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask dove c'è un elenco dei pacchetti masked, basta toglierli da li. Questo file viene sovrascritto a ogni rsync, quindi bisogna sistemarlo ogni volta...c'è uno script molto comodo per farlo in modo automatico che se interessa posso passare.

Detto questo, ricordo che una BREVISSIMA consultazioni di docs / forum avrebbe risposto alla tua domanda, e risparmiato tempo a me... PEr sta volta ti rispondo, ma la prossima vedi se ti pare carino far perdere tempo agli altri invece di "perderlo" tu in prima persona....poi se il tuo tentativo va a vuoto siamo TUTTI disponibili...

----------

## codadilupo

 *nonsoniente wrote:*   

> non ditemi leggi i manuali... vedi quel forum... No tanto non funzionerebbe sono ritardato di natura...
> 
> Ho alcuni programmi, tra cui per dirne uno openc6, che mi dice che sono masked ma non sono presenti nel file /usr/portage/packet.mask come faccio ad installare questi pacchetti???????????????????????''
> 
> ciaoz

 

ehmmm..... guarda che se non sono nel portage, non puo' dirti che sono masked  :Wink: 

Al massimo starà dicendo che niente di cio' che e' presente nel portage puo' soddisfare la tua richiesta di emerge, ne masked ne' unmasked  :Wink: 

Quindi, la soluzione, é scaricare l'ebuild dal sito (mi pare che ne abbiano fatto una versione) e metterlo nella directory local di portage. Editare il make.conf per fargli vedere anche quella directory e finalmente lanciare emerge.

Coda

----------

## nonsoniente

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> i pacchetti sono masked in 2 modi (afaik)
> 
> 1. con l'indicazione dell'architettura che li supporta: x86 significa che lo puoi installare su architettura x86 in modo "sicuro", ~x86 significa la stessa cosa, ma in modo instabile, quindi per poter usare un pacchetto cosi segnato devi dare il comando 
> 
> ACCEPT="~x86" emerge pacchetto
> ...

 

scusa hai ragione...

 ma come si fà il carattere tipo l'onda???

----------

## codadilupo

 *nonsoniente wrote:*   

> scusa hai ragione...
> 
>  ma come si fà il carattere tipo l'onda???

 

la tilde si fa con ALT+0126 (oppure ALT+126)

```
~     ALT+0126

{     ALT+0123

}     ALT+0125

etc...
```

Coda

----------

## nonsoniente

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *nonsoniente wrote:*   scusa hai ragione...
> 
>  ma come si fà il carattere tipo l'onda??? 
> 
> la tilde si fa con ALT+0126 (oppure ALT+126)
> ...

 

non me lo fa se incomincio a premere mi appare al posto del host arg 126

ex

#(arg: 126) export ACCEPT="

----------

## codadilupo

 *nonsoniente wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non me lo fa se incomincio a premere mi appare al posto del host arg 126
> 
> ex
> ...

 

va' che mi sa che devi attivare/disattivare il blocco numerico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## nonsoniente

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *nonsoniente wrote:*   
> 
> non me lo fa se incomincio a premere mi appare al posto del host arg 126
> 
> ex
> ...

 

no non funziona

uso aterm ma anche da shell lo fa

----------

## codadilupo

 *nonsoniente wrote:*   

> no non funziona
> 
> uso aterm ma anche da shell lo fa

 

che mappa caratteri usi ? hai un portatile ?

Coda

----------

## doom.it

da me con key map IT@euro lo fa con ALTgr + "ì"

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> da me con key map IT@euro lo fa con ALTgr + "ì"

 

anche SHIFT +F2   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## koma

io per fare i vari caratteri uso altgr + i vari tasti.... provate anke voi  :Smile: 

~`}][{¾½¼³²¹][þ[ø→↓←ŧ¶ł@@łĸjħŋđðß·n¢»łĸjħŋđðß

----------

## nonsoniente

ok la ~ riesco a farla ma non mi fa installare lo stesso openc6 ecco l'output:

```

bash-2.05b# export ACCEPT="~x86"

bash-2.05b# echo $ACCEPT

~x86

bash-2.05b# emerge openc6

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "openc6" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

bash-2.05b# 

```

----------

## mrgamer

devi scrivere esattamente questo:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openc6 
```

cmq una lettura a http://www.gentoo.it/tips/prontuario.html credo ti sarebbe utile

----------

## paolo

Vi invidio che trovate il coraggio di rispondere a certe domande...

Scusatemi.

p.

----------

## nonsoniente

funziona tutto...ora!grazie

e per chi non trova il coraggio di rispondere

8=====)

----------

